# water pans for Brinkmann smoke n grill



## woof (May 19, 2010)

I need a replacement water pan for my brinkmann smoke and grill.  the replacement pans i found cost $27!!   Are there other alternatives.  Cant I just find a large pan that will fit, like an old wok or something?  

What have others done?

Also what do you do when the charcoal pan rusts through?  Just line it with hardware cloth and be sure it is on a safe, non combustable surface?


----------



## pineywoods (May 19, 2010)

Take a piece of aluminum foil and push it down inside the pan form it to fit the whole inside of the pan and fold over the top. Now it will hold water and will make clean up much easier throw the foil away and next time use a new piece


----------

